# FritzBoxFon



## h4zZ4rd (7. September 2005)

Hi, ich mal wieder.
Folgendes Problem: Habe bei einem Bekannten eine Neuinstallation mit der FritzBoxFon durchgeführt. Splitter,NTBA und FonBox sind richtig angeschlossen, und Internet funktioniert auch prima. Das Ding ist nur, er hat ein analoges Telefon, ein ISDN Telefon und ein Fax. Im moment funktioniert nur das Analoge. Ich kann nicht beide Telefone (und Fax) gleichzeitig anschließen. Wieso?

Habe das Analoge Telefon an den FON1 Ausgang von der FritzBox angeschlossen, funktioniert auch, aber dann habe ich das ISDN Telefon einmal in den FON2 Ausgang der Fritzbox gesteckt, und einmal direkt in den freien Port der NTBA. Beides mal ging keines der beiden Telefone...  

Momentan soll die ganze Sache noch NICHT über VoIP sondern übers Festnetz laufen, weils noch nich freigeschalten ist. Anbieter DSL ist GMX falls es wichtig ist.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, super wäre es wenn man das ganze an bildern beschrieben kann, vielen dank schonmal.

h4zZ4rd


----------



## mordi (28. September 2005)

Hi,

Hab das selbe Gerät und bei mir liefs einwandfrei. Hast du die Box denn auch richtig eingerichtet?
Bei Telefonie musst du bei "Nebenstellen" die entsprechenden Festnetz-Nummern angeben und dann die Nebenstellen konfigurieren. Erklärt sich eigentlich von selbst, deswegen denk ich mal du hast es eh schon gemacht.

Hoffe, ich konnte dir trotzdem helfen 

Daniel


----------



## ava99 (8. Oktober 2005)

hallo,

wie schon @mordi schrieb, festnetznummern zuweisen und nebenstellennummern zuweisen, wenn möglich. isdn telefon kann nur an einen So angeschlossen werden, die kleinen fritzboxen haben nur a/b ports, daher geht dies nicht.

wenn du das isdn telefon direkt an den ntba anschließt mußt dem telefon eine rufnummer zuweisen, siehe handbuch des isdn telefons.



grüße
ava99


----------

